# Could KF ever get taken down like 8chan?



## I wanna Cum Daddy (Aug 18, 2019)

I know we don't have shooters or similar retards posting here but with the hate the MSM gives us theres a good chance it could still happen, especially if some retard DOES actually post here.


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 18, 2019)

Kiwi Farms still has Cloudflare and Null has prepared for a Post-CF scenario so I doubt it'll happen unless they accelerate the censorship of the Internet.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 18, 2019)

Would that really be such a bad thing?


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 18, 2019)

Ummm.... I think there's been a shooter posting here in the past.


----------



## Null (Aug 18, 2019)

The Internet is a flimsy piece of shit, but we won't end up in an 8chan situation. If anyone posts a manifesto here, I will delete it, ban you for good measure, and sell exclusive access to it to the most kosher company I can find so they can spin it in the way they want to.


----------



## $MY_COCK (Aug 18, 2019)

*My manifesto by A. Elk. Brackets Miss, brackets.*

All brontosauruses are thin at one end, much much thicker in the middle and then thin again at the far end.
That is my manifesto, it is mine and belongs to me, and I own it and what it is, too.


----------



## Autistsforuganda2 (Aug 18, 2019)

Well, sure they could delete this website. The problem is though, you can't delete an idea. So, there will either be a new Kiwifarms, or we will all go into the Darkweb and go underground.


----------



## killuminati (Aug 18, 2019)

I'd imagine we'd see something similar to what happened to Encyclopedia Dramatic almost a decade ago. Lots of mirror/clone sites, with one eventually becoming the de facto successor, but never managing to live up to its former glory.



Rancid Flid said:


> Ummm.... I think there's been a shooter posting here in the past.


Couch cuck. @FuckYou


----------



## wabbits (Aug 18, 2019)

Guess who currently hosts Encyclopedia Dramatica.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Aug 18, 2019)

> I know we don't have shooters



You not gonna respect the pants-on-the-floor marksman @FuckYou ?


----------



## Whatdidyousay? (Aug 18, 2019)

I think it's quite possible sadly. The farms is quite popular in the search engine these days. I'll miss the old girl once the big wings decide its had enough of us. 

We are watching the end of the good old days where we could say want we want. I already need a VPN to reach here in the first place.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Aug 18, 2019)

I've been paying close attention to the cloudflare situation because a lot of my favorite private torrent trackers use it for DDOS protection and I've been on the internet long enough to know that after straight up Nazi shit like full chan /pol/ the next thing that gets the axe is warez. The way I see it this site should be safe for the foreseeable future given it's apolitical nature unless we get a really juice exclusive thread going on some big dicked motherfucker with enough cash and free time to make shit difficult for Null. The likeliest scenario for the site going down permanently in the next two years is Null getting cracked in the head with a bottle by an angry, drunk Russian gopnik still butthurt about the cold war that didn't want no Yankee tourists speaking their foreign speak near his dacha. Yes, tards have posted manifestos here but Null actively discourages it and this is clearly not the purpose of the website.


----------



## Cilleystring (Aug 19, 2019)

Please tell me people posted manifestos here thinking they would receive praise and support. That's exceptional thinking even for the people on this site


----------

